# Stonked up on HOF longtail - Update + Vid



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My Mate Pete just got in... He landed a 1st place HOF 29kg longtail. It's a truck! Here's a pic:










I had a hot early session today and tail hooked and landed a 8-10kg longtail first up. Straight after releasing it I dropped a monster spanish on the short line that nearly spooled me. The next two slimeys missed another two good strikes. My final slimey for the morning got me a lovely longtail somewhere between 18 and 22kg that I was able to release because it wasn't bleeding. (Not a big fan of longtail meat - was chasing Spanish for the table)

Here's a youtube link: 




Here's a pic of my one.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

DAN , STOP IT , gee mate you are heaped up om MOJO at the moment , well done , no wonder your smiling , you must have 4 freezers at home and God help you if the missus every decides she likes red meat


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Great report as walways Dan, please send some of those fishies down to us pleeeease.

David


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Yet another report from Dan that makes me green with envy!!:twisted: 
Well done mate.


----------



## boondock (Nov 9, 2008)

Well done mate! Unbelievable your form really... Look forward to the vid


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

absolute corkers!well done on the freight trains


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

bohemoth!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cant beleve your mate topped your estimated 18-22kegs


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Sensational stuff. You blokes really have it made in the shade up there. 8)


----------



## jimbo (Nov 19, 2007)

serious fish dan, im out there tomorrow !


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

You have every reason to have a silly grin on your dial, well done, cheers, Dave.


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

hey,
if you ever catch another tuna , ill take it off your hands. I dream about someday catching a tuna and having sashimi for a few days.Im guessing you dont like raw fish.
I am so jealous.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well Done Dan And Pete, AWESOME fishing,


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Gee those are some big fish, well done!


----------



## JazzaMagoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Whew, stud fish!!!!! and from a kayak none the less . . . blows my mind, fish that size are hard enough in a boat . . .

Excuse my ignorance but what does HOF stand for??? a place or a thing?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done Dan and Pete. You boys have hit a purple patch down there at the moment. ... If only I didnt have to work during the week.  :twisted: 
Enjoy it before the weekend weather hits.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Spewwwwwin you guys got it sooooo good up there...

well done and nice fish..


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Monster!

Excellent fish(ing) Dan.

Marty


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

think that new hatch lid i sold you is faulty !!!!!! please return it asap !!!!!! nice long tails <({##})>>--(
cheers mick


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm going to have to stop reading your reports Mr Spooled1, after every read I get the urge to look for a sharp razor..............


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

:shock: WOW! More nice fish.

Whats wrong with eating long tail? I thought they were all right :? I guess I'll have to catch one one day and try myself.......wish the wind would go away up here


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done,

A little envy....mmmm....yes.

HOF (Hall of Fame) for our enquiry    Yes I'd be laughing too!  

Cheers Andybear


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

great fish there, whats your little secret in catching those big fellas.
cheers jake


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

"Dan The Man"
Nice fish fella's ,
Itching to get out again .........
Time for another Epic day i think !


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.

Gatesey - about 70% of my recent landings have been on the Salina II including yesterdays longtail. It's a really tough little reel that works really well with 30lb braid.

PalmyMick - Sorry to hear Ants old hatch lid is faulty, maybe you can exchange my BFS ;-)

Went out again today and it was a completely different world. I eventually got three strikes but missed the connection each time.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

On fire again thats gotta be some kind of record well done boys id be lying if i said i wasnt a little bit jealous ;-)

Keep em coming

Cheers Micka


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

What can I say Dan NSW has taken the lead   . Top fish buddy, battled the waves on Tuesday for zero, water dirty and green   . Do the right thing and give mick back the hatch lid. It's like a genie in a bottle, I said you could use it but don't over do it or draw attention to yourself, its obvious you can't be trusted. ;-) ;-) ;-)

Cheers
Ant


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Dan and Pete, great fish, guys.

We're all sitting here with glum looks on our faces because it's blowing 20+ knots and the swell is forecast to build from its present 3.5m to 5.5m at least by Saturday afternoon. We're almost certain the longtails are out there but at the moment no one can get at them. At least the longboard riders are getting great waves for the festival, presently on.

Maybe by the end of next week... in the meantime, keep letting us know how you're going (as if you needed any encouragement ;-) ).


----------

